# [SOLVED] CPU#1 stuck ;]

## Belliash

Witam,

Na poczatek chcialbym przedstawic ten oto temat: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-778970.html (Arctic Silver 5, z OT). Pisalem w nim o temperaturach w moim laptopie...

Jako ze system tam jest sprzed okolo roku, postanowilem go zupgradeowac...

Spotkala mnie nie mila niespodzianka, gdyz kompilacja czegokolwiek konczy sie calkowitym zamuleniem systemu... Moge ruszac myszka, ale nic poza tym nie da sie zrobic. Temperatura CPU max to 80* C a wiec nizsza od tych zglaszanych w przytoczonym watku. W dmesgu zobaczylem dziwne cudo:

```
BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 100s!
```

gdzie 100s jest rozna wartoscia... mniewam ze chodzi o sekundy...

Jest tez cos o kernel tained i nazwa procesu...tutaj cala skala... od sh po cc1... wisi doslownie wszystko...ale zawsze CPU#1, czyli 2 rdzen...

Pod windowsem XP grywam sobie czasem i laptop jest wtedy goracy az parzy i nie mozna go trzymac na kolanach... Nic zlego sie nie dzieje, nic nie zaobserwowalem nieopkojacego... Ale pod XP dziala tylko jeden rdzen... ten w linuksie oznaczony jako CPU#0... Natomiast wszystko wyklada sie na CPU#1...

Googlalem - nie wiele znalazlem... Jakiegos bugreporta z ubuntu i kernel.org... Problem wystepuje na  OS bootowanym z dysku, jak i Sabayon 4-r1, Ubuntu 8.10 oraz Arch 2009.02...

Podejrzewam zatem problem sprzetowy - lecz mimo wysokich temperatur nie powiedzialbym ze sie przegrzewa... Min dlatego iz max temp jaka zaobserwowalem to ok 80*C przy czym dzialal sprawnie w wyzszych (na linuksie) a poza tym pod windowsem pazy i dziala a pod linuksem nie pazy i nie dziala  :Sad: 

Czy mozliwe jest uszkodzenie drugiego rdzenia procesora? Co o tym sadzicie?

Aktualnie wykonuje memtesta... poki co bez bledow...

P.S. Calosc wyglada mniej weicej tak:

```
Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939474] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 4096s! [master:2066]

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_pcsp snd_pcm parport_pc parport snd_timer serio_raw snd psmouse soundcore i2c_piix4 snd_page_alloc i2c_core

 button evdev dm_mirror dm_log dm_snapshot dm_mod ide_cd_mod cdrom ata_generic floppy piix ide_pci_generic thermal fan virtio_balloon virtio_pci virtio_ring virtio_rng rng_core virti

o_net virtio_blk virtio freq_table processor thermal_sys raid1 raid0 md_mod atiixp ahci sata_nv sata_sil sata_via libata dock via82cxxx ide_core 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx scsi_mod xfs ext3 jbd

 ext2 mbcache reiserfs

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] CPU 0:

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_pcsp snd_pcm parport_pc parport snd_timer serio_raw snd psmouse soundcore i2c_piix4 snd_page_alloc i2c_core

 button evdev dm_mirror dm_log dm_snapshot dm_mod ide_cd_mod cdrom ata_generic floppy piix ide_pci_generic thermal fan virtio_balloon virtio_pci virtio_ring virtio_rng rng_core virti

o_net virtio_blk virtio freq_table processor thermal_sys raid1 raid0 md_mod atiixp ahci sata_nv sata_sil sata_via libata dock via82cxxx ide_core 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx scsi_mod xfs ext3 jbd

 ext2 mbcache reiserfs

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] Pid: 2066, comm: master Not tainted 2.6.26-1-amd64 #1

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] RIP: 0033:[<00007fcf1e3d4c0a>]  [<00007fcf1e3d4c0a>]

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] RSP: 002b:00007fff264e18e0  EFLAGS: 00000202

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] RAX: 0000000000000002 RBX: 0000000000000086 RCX: 0000000000000000

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] RDX: 0000000000000430 RSI: 00007fcf1e4dc903 RDI: 0000000000401895

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] RBP: 00000000005078bc R08: 00007fcf1e4e4c98 R09: 0000000000000000

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000064 R12: 00007fff264e1e50

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] R13: 00007fff264e1ed0 R14: 00007fcf1e298de0 R15: 00007fff264e1f50

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] FS:  00007fcf1e4d96d0(0000) GS:ffffffff8053b000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] CR2: 00007f65642cb860 CR3: 00000000c4162000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] 

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] Call Trace:

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.941978] 

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 4096s! [java:3174]

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_pcsp snd_pcm parport_pc parport snd_timer serio_raw snd psmouse soundcore i2c_piix4 snd_page_alloc i2c_core

 button evdev dm_mirror dm_log dm_snapshot dm_mod ide_cd_mod cdrom ata_generic floppy piix ide_pci_generic thermal fan virtio_balloon virtio_pci virtio_ring virtio_rng rng_core virti

o_net virtio_blk virtio freq_table processor thermal_sys raid1 raid0 md_mod atiixp ahci sata_nv sata_sil sata_via libata dock via82cxxx ide_core 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx scsi_mod xfs ext3 jbd

 ext2 mbcache reiserfs

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] CPU 1:

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_pcsp snd_pcm parport_pc parport snd_timer serio_raw snd psmouse soundcore i2c_piix4 snd_page_alloc i2c_core

 button evdev dm_mirror dm_log dm_snapshot dm_mod ide_cd_mod cdrom ata_generic floppy piix ide_pci_generic thermal fan virtio_balloon virtio_pci virtio_ring virtio_rng rng_core virti

o_net virtio_blk virtio freq_table processor thermal_sys raid1 raid0 md_mod atiixp ahci sata_nv sata_sil sata_via libata dock via82cxxx ide_core 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx scsi_mod xfs ext3 jbd

 ext2 mbcache reiserfs

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] Pid: 3174, comm: java Not tainted 2.6.26-1-amd64 #1

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] RIP: 0033:[<00007f9208bfe6f0>]  [<00007f9208bfe6f0>]

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] RSP: 002b:0000000041ee1368  EFLAGS: 00000246

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000041ee13a8 RCX: 0000000000001119

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] RDX: 00007f91e39fd650 RSI: 00007f91e3818010 RDI: 00007f91e3124e68

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000041ee1320 R09: 0000000000000ffc

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] R10: 00007f920d049f80 R11: 00007f91e8c48fe8 R12: 00000000000679de

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] R13: 0000000041ee14e0 R14: 000000000005336a R15: 0000000048b6b84e

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] FS:  0000000041ee8960(0063) GS:ffff8100c6e4a0c0(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] CR2: 00007f91e4e14000 CR3: 00000000c483f000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] 

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] Call Trace:

Aug 28 14:38:06 web-new kernel: [ 6677.939462] 
```

dmesg z http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=496917

Swojego raczej nie podam... bo jak juz cos w nim jest to wpisanie dmesg > /plik raczej juz nie dziala (czyt. system wisi)

A zaczelo sie od tego ze muzyka przerywala przy tarowaniu... (tar -cp)

Co ciekawe, nie zeby dysk mulil... bo odtwarzalem MP3... i odwarzalem radio... z dysku, pendriva.... dysku USB... cos tam poprostu nie wydala...

edited:

memtest przeszedl bez bledow ale sprawdzal 140K-2048M z 3GB... Nie wiem czemu...

Za to po uruchomieniu memtesta wcisnalem c aby wejsc do konfiguracji, potem 3 (memory sizing) i 2 (BIOS All)...

Po chwili wyskoczylo mi ze jest 20 bledow, pojawil sie bialo-szaro-blekitny ekran (sam nie wiem co to za kolor) i wszystko sie zawiesilo  :Neutral: 

EDIT2: teraz testuje z poziomu BIOSu -mam tam menu diagnostyki i test pamieci... testuje cale 

EDIT 3: Test RAMu z BIOSu donosi iz ten jest srpawny... Pogrzebalem w ustawieniach w BIOSie, znalazlem opcje "DualCore CPU"... byla wlaczona.. zmienilem na 'Disabled'... Krew mnie zaraz zaleje... tak wolno wszystko dziala... no ale dziala...kompilacja binutils trwa ponad 20 minut... noo ale trwa...

I co najlepsze zostawilem -j5 w MAKEOPTS... i system nie przymula przy kompilacji jak poprzednio - czyt da sie go normalnie uzywac... i w dmesgu cicho...

Czyzby zatem na prawde uszkodzony byl 2 rdzen?

Wlaczylem go spowrotem - http://wklej.org/id/121429/

----------

## joi_

spróbuj może z nowszym kernelem (np 2.6.31-rc3  :Very Happy: )

co tam pokazuje cat /proc/cpuinfo?

----------

## Belliash

nowszy? rok dzialalo na tym i nagle przestalo? przeciez w nim nie grzebalem... krzywdy mu nie zrobilem  :Razz: 

w /proc/cpuinfo mam to samo co zwykle... wykrywa 1 albo 2 procesory w zaleznosci od ustawien BIOSu  :Wink:  Jak widzi 2 to sie psuje, jak 1 to dziala... Byly zawsze wlaczone 2, tylko ze przez dlugi czas nic nie kompilowalem... i w sumie nie obciazalem go...

To samo na livecd:

*Arch 2009.02

*Sabayon 4-r1

*Ubuntu 8.04

*Ubuntu 8.10

----------

## joi_

w pierwszym poście napisałeś że zrobiłeś upgrade całego systemu, więc założyłem że kernel też...

a co do mojego pytania i twojej odpowiedzi: po cholerę zakładasz topic na forum skoro nie oczekujesz odpowiedzi?

----------

## szczerb

Winda działa tylko na jednym rdzeniu? Tzn. odpalasz na wirtualnej maszynie?

----------

## SlashBeast

pewnie zostala zainstalowana bez wlaczenia w biosie SMP.

----------

## szczerb

No tak...już zapomniałem, że winda ciężko znosi pewne "zmiany sprzętu"....

----------

## Belliash

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> w pierwszym poście napisałeś że zrobiłeś upgrade całego systemu, więc założyłem że kernel też...
> 
> a co do mojego pytania i twojej odpowiedzi: po cholerę zakładasz topic na forum skoro nie oczekujesz odpowiedzi?

 

 *belliash wrote:*   

> Jako ze system tam jest sprzed okolo roku, [b]postanowilem go zupgradeowac[b]...

 

Rozumiesz różnicę?  :Smile:  Jakby sie go dao zupgradeowac co jest rownozaczne zudana kompilacja to nie zakladalbym tego watku  :Smile:  To cyba logiczne?  :Razz: 

Takze nie unos sie duma... Ja tez nie chcialem Cie urazic...

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Winda działa tylko na jednym rdzeniu? Tzn. odpalasz na wirtualnej maszynie?

 

Winde mam oryginalna na dysku wybieram z gruba co chce uruchomic...

----------

